# كام سؤال منغير مناسبة



## scream man (1 مارس 2012)

*هااااااااااي عليكم يا أحلي أعضاء في المنتدي
النهردة حبيت أسأل كام سؤال كدة منغير مناسبة !!!!
و كل واحد يخاتار 10 أسألة يجاوبهم بس
بس لازم يجاوب أجابة واحدة بس في كل سؤال مش أجبتين ولا تلاتة و ......
نبدأ الأسئلة
*
1. أيه هو أحسن  لون عندك و ليه ؟
2. أيه هي  أحسن سنة عدت عليك و ليه ؟
3. أكتر يوم بتحبه في السنة و ليه ؟
4. مين أول واحد بتقله صباح الخير أول ما تصحي و ليه ؟
5. مين أخر واحد بتقله تصبح علي خير قبل ما تنام و ليه ؟
6. مين كان احسن مدرس درسلك في سن درستك وليه ؟
7. كنت بتاخد مصروف كام و أنت في أعدادي و بتعمل بيه أيه ؟
8. نفسك تسافر فين و ليه ؟
9. لو هتسافر أمريكا و هتاخد 1 بس تاخد مين و ليه ؟
10. نفسك  تشوف مين من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة ؟
11. أكتر حاجة نفسك فيها أيه ؟
 12. أكتر أكلة بتحبها أيه ؟​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

scream man قال:


> *هااااااااااي عليكم يا أحلي أعضاء في المنتدي
> النهردة حبيت أسأل كام سؤال كدة منغير مناسبة !!!!
> و كل واحد يخاتار 10 أسألة يجاوبهم بس
> بس لازم يجاوب أجابة واحدة بس في كل سؤال مش أجبتين ولا تلاتة و ......
> ...


ميرسي للاسئله اللذيذه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Twin (1 مارس 2012)

*لي عودة وشكراً ع الدعوة *​


----------



## scream man (1 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ميرسي للاسئله اللذيذه
> ربنا يباركك


شكراً للمشركة و للأجابة 
و بعدين و انتي مش من مصر !!!!
أزاي عايزة تروحلها ؟!؟


----------



## scream man (1 مارس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *لي عودة وشكراً ع الدعوة *​


ماشي يا باشا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

scream man قال:


> شكراً للمشركة و للأجابة
> و بعدين و انتي مش من مصر !!!!
> أزاي عايزة تروحلها ؟!؟


هههههههههه
طالما عايزه ازورها يبقى انا مش من مصر


----------



## tamav maria (1 مارس 2012)

scream man قال:


> *هااااااااااي عليكم يا أحلي أعضاء في المنتدي*​
> *النهردة حبيت أسأل كام سؤال كدة منغير مناسبة !!!!*
> *و كل واحد يخاتار 10 أسألة يجاوبهم بس*
> *بس لازم يجاوب أجابة واحدة بس في كل سؤال مش أجبتين ولا تلاتة و ......*
> ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مارس 2012)

scream man قال:


> *هااااااااااي عليكم يا أحلي أعضاء في المنتدي*​
> *النهردة حبيت أسأل كام سؤال كدة منغير مناسبة !!!!*
> *و كل واحد يخاتار 10 أسألة يجاوبهم بس*
> *بس لازم يجاوب أجابة واحدة بس في كل سؤال مش أجبتين ولا تلاتة و ......*
> ...


 
يااااه اول مره اتجراء و اجاوب اسئله ...
 و هتبقا اخر مره على فكره هههههههههههه


----------



## scream man (1 مارس 2012)

netta قال:


> scream man قال:
> 
> 
> > *هااااااااااي عليكم يا أحلي أعضاء في المنتدي*​
> ...


----------



## scream man (1 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يااااه اول مره اتجراء و اجاوب اسئله ...
> و هتبقا اخر مره على فكره هههههههههههه


ليه أخر مرة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مارس 2012)

scream man قال:


> ليه أخر مرة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ههههههههههههههه


 
 علشان بلطجه....فى مانع :spor22:
* هههههههههه اشكرك  بجد اسئله حلوه*


----------



## scream man (1 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> طالما عايزه ازورها يبقى انا مش من مصر


معلش غباوة مني


----------



## scream man (1 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> علشان بلطجه....فى مانع :spor22:
> * هههههههههه اشكرك  بجد اسئله حلوه*


شكراً


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2012)

> . أيه هو أحسن لون عندك و ليه ؟
> بحب الأبيض والأخضر بستريح نفسيا ليهم​
> 
> 
> ...




اسئلة حلوة وخفيفة
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2012)

*
*
1. أيه هو أحسن  لون عندك و ليه ؟

*الأبيض
نقاء*
2. أيه هي  أحسن سنة عدت عليك و ليه ؟
لما أتخرجت ... فرحه 
3. أكتر يوم بتحبه في السنة و ليه ؟
أعياد الميلاد والقيامه

4. مين أول واحد بتقله صباح الخير أول ما تصحي و ليه ؟
كل اللى يقابلنى
5. مين أخر واحد بتقله تصبح علي خير قبل ما تنام و ليه ؟
6. مين كان احسن مدرس درسلك في سن درستك وليه ؟
7. كنت بتاخد مصروف كام و أنت في أعدادي و بتعمل بيه أيه ؟
مش فاكر ....
8. نفسك تسافر فين و ليه ؟
لا أحب السفر
9. لو هتسافر أمريكا و هتاخد 1 بس تاخد مين و ليه ؟
مش هروح أبدا أى مكان

10. نفسك  تشوف مين من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة ؟
  الكل

11. أكتر حاجة نفسك فيها أيه ؟
*المحبه بين الناس*
 12. أكتر أكلة بتحبها أيه ؟*

كل شيئ
ألا الطبيخ
نواشف

@@@@@@

شكرااا جداااا
*​​


----------



## scream man (1 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> اسئلة حلوة وخفيفة
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يباركك


شكراً ليك بس أنا أتحولت عقبال ما عرفت أقراء أجاباتك هههههههههه[/SIZE]


----------



## scream man (1 مارس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> *
> 1. أيه هو أحسن  لون عندك و ليه ؟
> 
> ...


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً أخي النهيسي


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2012)

scream man قال:


> شكراً ليك بس أنا أتحولت عقبال ما عرفت أقراء أجاباتك هههههههههه


هههههههه معلش :t17:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (1 مارس 2012)

​​1. أيه هو أحسن لون عندك و ليه ؟
الازرق و الرمادى


2. أيه هي أحسن سنة عدت عليك و ليه ؟
2010​

3. أكتر يوم بتحبه في السنة و ليه ؟
الجمعة . علشان اجازة ​

4. مين أول واحد بتقله صباح الخير أول ما تصحي و ليه ؟
المدام او ابنى . على حسب مين فيهم صاحى معايا الصبح​

5. مين أخر واحد بتقله تصبح علي خير قبل ما تنام و ليه ؟​
المدام او ابنى . على حسب مين فيهم لسه صاحى معايا
6. مين كان احسن مدرس درسلك في سن درستك وليه ؟
كلهم زى منيلين​

7. كنت بتاخد مصروف كام و أنت في أعدادي و بتعمل بيه أيه ؟
50 قرش . وكنت بحوش نصها​

8. نفسك تسافر فين و ليه ؟
استراليا من غير ليه ​

9. لو هتسافر أمريكا و هتاخد 1 بس تاخد مين و ليه ؟
اخد المدام معايا . والواد ابعته شحن :2:​

10. نفسك تشوف مين من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة ؟
نفسى اشفهم كلهم ​

11. أكتر حاجة نفسك فيها أيه ؟
ربنا يسمحنى على بعدى عنه​

12. أكتر أكلة بتحبها أيه ؟
لا انا فى الاكل مش بتفرق معايا خالص 
اى اكل قدامى بطحنه ​
​


----------



## scream man (1 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههه معلش :t17:


ولا يهمك


----------



## scream man (1 مارس 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> 1. أيه هو أحسن لون عندك و ليه ؟
> الازرق و الرمادى
> 
> 
> ...


شكراً جداً


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مارس 2012)

*بما انك دبستنا ياولدى نجاوبك ...حااااااضر ...*
 
*1. أيه هو أحسن لون عندك *
*اللون السنفيحى ...*
*و ليه ؟*
*بيليق على الكرافتة اللى لونها شرفحى مزهزه*
*2. أيه هي أحسن سنة عدت عليك *
*كل السنين اللى عدت ..*
*و ليه ؟*
*لأن مافيش أوحش منها ..*
*3. أكتر يوم بتحبه في السنة *
*مش فاهم ..!!*
*و ليه ؟*
*عشان غبى ..!!:t19:*
*4. مين أول واحد بتقله صباح الخير أول ما تصحي *
*أمى ..*
*و ليه ؟*
*عشان عايش معاها (!!!)*
*5. مين أخر واحد بتقله تصبح علي خير قبل ما تنام *
*أنا ...*
*و ليه ؟*
*علشان بتكون أمى نامت (!!):new6:*
*6. مين كان احسن مدرس درسلك في سن درستك *
*مدرس العربى فى تالتة أعدادى ..*
*وليه ؟*
*علشان كنت بافهم منه لغة عربية ..*
*7. كنت بتاخد مصروف كام و أنت في أعدادي *
*اسرار بيوت ...*
*و بتعمل بيه أيه ؟*
*أسرار عبود ...:fun_lol:*
*8. نفسك تسافر فين *
*بيروت ...*
*و ليه ؟*
*هههههههه ...المعنى فى بطن الشاعر ...:smil15:*
*9. لو هتسافر أمريكا و هتاخد 1 بس تاخد مين *
*أبنى ..*
*و ليه ؟*
*عشان أسيبه هناك ..:love45:*
*10. نفسك تشوف مين من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة ؟*
*العضوات كلهم ...:love34::flowers::love34::flowers:*
*( بالراحة واحدة واحدة بالدور ...عبود مش هيطير:new6: )*
*11. أكتر حاجة نفسك فيها أيه ؟*
*عربية هامر ...:fun_lol:*
*12. أكتر أكلة بتحبها أيه ؟*
*أى شئ قابل ( للمضغ ) ...:2:*
*ولكن فى الحقيقة أنا مدمن فراخ مشوية ..*
*وأحياناً باخد "دبابيس" فى العضل ..*

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بما انك دبستنا ياولدى نجاوبك ...حااااااضر ...*
> 
> *1. أيه هو أحسن لون عندك *
> *اللون السنفيحى ...*
> ...


مش عارفا اسيب و لا تعليق كلهم مسخره :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش عارفا اسيب و لا تعليق كلهم مسخره :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


*أقفى فى طابور العضوات ...*
*فيه ناس متكلمين عليا قبل منك ...*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أقفى فى طابور العضوات ...*
> *فيه ناس متكلمين عليا قبل منك ...*
> *هههههههههههه*


 واللهى الف الف مبروك....30:

 قال اقف فى طبور قال :bomb:
 ابقا قابلنى لو لقيت واحده واقفا...
 هوقف بلطجيه على اول المنتدى ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هوقف بلطجيه على اول المنتدى ههههههههههههههههه*


*أية حكاية البلطجة معاكى النهاردة ؟؟؟*
*



علشان بلطجه....فى مانع :spor22:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كويس انك كتبتيها بالـ ( طـ ) مش بالـ ( ت )
بلتجية ...هههههههههه
تقدمنا اهوه ...*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مارس 2012)

> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *أية حكاية البلطجة معاكى النهاردة ؟؟؟*
> ...


*
 انا دايما فى تقدم مستمر.... العتب على النظر بقا :big74:*


----------



## scream man (1 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بما انك دبستنا ياولدى نجاوبك ...حااااااضر ...*
> 
> *1. أيه هو أحسن لون عندك *
> *اللون السنفيحى ...*
> ...


ينهار أوسد !!!!!
مش فاهم حاجة
سمفيحي أيه و شرفحي أيه بس
يخرببيت الي قالك تعالة رد !!!
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماعلينا بس شكراً للرد و خلاص !!!


----------



## scream man (1 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش عارفا اسيب و لا تعليق كلهم مسخره :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


عندك حق


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مارس 2012)

scream man قال:


> يخرببيت الي قالك تعالة رد !!!
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماعلينا بس شكراً للرد و خلاص !!!


*ههههههههههه*
*تحرم ؟؟؟؟*
*شكراً لموضوعك وشكراً على أستضافتك وتقييمك ...*


----------



## scream man (1 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *تحرم ؟؟؟؟*
> *شكراً لموضوعك وشكراً على أستضافتك وتقييمك ...*


:new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5: :new5:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 مارس 2012)

*


scream man قال:



أيه هو أحسن  لون عندك و ليه ؟
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



أنا بالنسبة لى ما فيش لون مفضل



scream man قال:



أيه هي  أحسن سنة عدت عليك و ليه ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

سنة التخرج
عشان ح أبطل أذاكر



scream man قال:



أكتر يوم بتحبه في السنة و ليه ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

مش فارق



scream man قال:



 مين أول واحد بتقله صباح الخير أول ما تصحي و ليه ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ابنى
لأننا عايشين مع بعض لوحدنا



scream man قال:



مين أخر واحد بتقله تصبح علي خير قبل ما تنام و ليه ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ابنى برضوا



scream man قال:



مين كان احسن مدرس درسلك في سن درستك وليه ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


كلهم كانوا زى الزفت



scream man قال:



كنت بتاخد مصروف كام و أنت في أعدادي و بتعمل بيه أيه ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


صفر



scream man قال:



نفسك تسافر فين و ليه ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

و لا حته على الكورة اللى إحنا عايشين عليها
لو ح أسافر يبقى على السماء و ارتاح 




scream man قال:



نفسك  تشوف مين من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

كلهم




scream man قال:



 أكتر حاجة نفسك فيها أيه ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مش عايزة أسمع خبر موت حد 

دا طبعا مستحيل​*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (3 مارس 2012)

أيه هو أحسن  لون عندك و ليه ؟
الأخضر لانه يرمز إلى الطبيعة
2. أيه هي  أحسن سنة عدت عليك و ليه ؟
يمكن سنة 2009
3. أكتر يوم بتحبه في السنة و ليه ؟
الإثنين والثلاثاء والأحد
4. مين أول واحد بتقله صباح الخير أول ما تصحي و ليه ؟
لربنا
 5. مين أخر واحد بتقله تصبح علي خير قبل ما تنام و ليه ؟
لنفـــسي ^^ لاني لما انام اهلي كلهم بيكونو نايمين
6. مين كان احسن مدرس درسلك في سن درستك وليه ؟
ولا أحد كلهم أكرههم
7. كنت بتاخد مصروف كام و أنت في أعدادي و بتعمل بيه أيه ؟
مابتذكر أنا نادراً أطلب مصروف وحتى لو طلبت بطلب قليل
8. نفسك تسافر فين و ليه ؟
نفسي أسافر لجبال طاسيلي لأنه مكان جميل وفيه منقوشات وآثار غريبة
أو جزيرة مدغشقر 
 9. لو هتسافر أمريكا و هتاخد 1 بس تاخد مين و ليه؟
ولا أحد
10. نفسك  تشوف مين من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة ؟
 كلهم أتمنى نلتقي كلنا في كنيسة واحدة 
 11. أكتر حاجة نفسك فيها أيه ؟
التأمل والوضوح
 12. أكتر أكلة بتحبها أيه ؟
الدجاج المشوي والنقانق


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 مارس 2012)

scream man قال:


> *هااااااااااي عليكم يا أحلي أعضاء في المنتدي
> النهردة حبيت أسأل كام سؤال كدة منغير مناسبة !!!!
> و كل واحد يخاتار 10 أسألة يجاوبهم بس
> بس لازم يجاوب أجابة واحدة بس في كل سؤال مش أجبتين ولا تلاتة و ......
> ...



دي كل حاجة وبصراحة​


----------



## Bent el Massih (6 مارس 2012)

scream man قال:


> *
> *
> 1. أيه هو أحسن  لون عندك و ليه ؟
> 
> ...



*ميرسي على الاسئلة الجميلة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مارس 2012)

scream man قال:


> *هااااااااااي عليكم يا أحلي أعضاء في المنتدي
> النهردة حبيت أسأل كام سؤال كدة منغير مناسبة !!!!
> و كل واحد يخاتار 10 أسألة يجاوبهم بس
> بس لازم يجاوب أجابة واحدة بس في كل سؤال مش أجبتين ولا تلاتة و ......
> ...



*ميرررسى يا سكريم ع الاسئله:59:*


----------



## magedrn (10 مارس 2012)

scream man قال:


> *هااااااااااي عليكم يا أحلي أعضاء في المنتدي
> النهردة حبيت أسأل كام سؤال كدة منغير مناسبة !!!!
> و كل واحد يخاتار 10 أسألة يجاوبهم بس
> بس لازم يجاوب أجابة واحدة بس في كل سؤال مش أجبتين ولا تلاتة و ......
> ...


اسئلة حلوة قوووى وجميلة قوووى تسلم ايدك عليهم


----------



## scream man (11 مارس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ردود جميلة 
شكراً


----------



## scream man (11 مارس 2012)

++NARAWAS++ قال:


> أيه هو أحسن  لون عندك و ليه ؟
> الأخضر لانه يرمز إلى الطبيعة
> 2. أيه هي  أحسن سنة عدت عليك و ليه ؟
> يمكن سنة 2009
> ...


ردود جميلة فعلاً


شكراً


----------



## scream man (11 مارس 2012)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> دي كل حاجة وبصراحة​


تمام يا كينج


----------



## scream man (11 مارس 2012)

karima قال:


> *ميرسي على الاسئلة الجميلة​*


ميرسي علي الأجابات الجميلة


----------



## scream man (11 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا سكريم ع الاسئله:59:*


اوكي ثانكس


----------



## scream man (11 مارس 2012)

magedrn قال:


> اسئلة حلوة قوووى وجميلة قوووى تسلم ايدك عليهم


اوكي يا باشا


----------



## rania79 (11 مارس 2012)

1. أيه هو أحسن  لون عندك و ليه ؟

الابيض ف اسود
والاسود ف ابيض
هههههههههههههههه
2. أيه هي  أحسن سنة عدت عليك و ليه ؟

مممممممم 2004
ولدت فيها بقة:new6:
3. أكتر يوم بتحبه في السنة و ليه ؟

مش فارقة
4. مين أول واحد بتقله صباح الخير أول ما تصحي و ليه ؟
اللى اتخبط فية الاول بقة
ههههههههههههههه
5. مين أخر واحد بتقله تصبح علي خير قبل ما تنام و ليه ؟
لبنتى
6. مين كان احسن مدرس درسلك في سن درستك وليه ؟
ولا فاكرة اساسا:t39:
7. كنت بتاخد مصروف كام و أنت في أعدادي و بتعمل بيه أيه ؟

هههههههههههه رجعتنى 5800 سنة لوراء يابنى
تقربيا جنية
8. نفسك تسافر فين و ليه ؟
مش ف بالى ناو
9. لو هتسافر أمريكا و هتاخد 1 بس تاخد مين و ليه ؟
لاء لازمن 3:thnk0001:
10. نفسك  تشوف مين من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة ؟
كلوووووو
11. أكتر حاجة نفسك فيها أيه ؟
ولا حاجة:t19:
 12. أكتر أكلة بتحبها أيه ؟
البانية والكبدة واى لحمة
ههههههههههههههههه.



نايس تويبك ميرسى سكريم
​


----------

